# New sod did not blend in with old grass



## maxgrass (Aug 28, 2018)

Gents,

Couple of small questions. Firstly can anyone help me identify the type of grass I have?


Second question. We had a large patch of grass replaced with sod. However, after 6 weeks, the new sod grass did not blend in at all. It just looks too dark. At this point we are disappointed how it turned out. Are these just two different types of grass? What do guys suggest I do next? I need to get this fixed and the grass blended and looking right again. Thanks!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey max, the problem here is you're comparing a very high quality dark sod with a lawn that has a lot of older varieties and most likely some grassy weeds like rough bluegrass, annual bluegrass etc that are lighter colored. I don't know that you'll ever get them to match without killing the older grass and seeding with weed-free dark varieties or sodding the rest. I assume that is out of the question? That would give the best results and be the easiest- though most expensive. You could feed the rest of the yard with some nitrogen fertilizer and that will help darken the rest a bit but I don't think it'll ever really blend. Maybe some other members have some better suggestions.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

I agree with @jessehurlburt your existing turf and new stuff will unfortunately not blend together into "uniform" color.

Can you find out where the sod came from? Then you can call them and ask what variety of grass they used or see if they have any additional sod leftover. If not.....hate recommending it, but I'd honestly consider starting over / fresh (reno) next year. You can then choose what grass type is best for your area, fix any grade, level your lawn, and etc.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Unfortunately, it probably will never blend in enough for a lawn nerd. 

I had some KBG sod put in 8 years ago after we had some excavation done in our yard. It's not noticeable most of the time, but at a certain point in the spring the "athletic field mix" the builder used is much lighter than the KBG. No amount of nitrogen or iron makes a difference, but it does end up looking more uniform once the warmer weather kicks in. It still bugs me every year though.


----------



## maxgrass (Aug 28, 2018)

@jessehurlburt , @zeus201 , and @massgrass , thanks for your feedback. This is what I was afraid of. Unfortunately re-doing the entire lawn is not really an option right now. This is my mom's house and she is on a fixed budget.

However, I wanted to propose two other solutions and get your thoughts.

Option 1) I found about a half a cup of what looks like grass seeds in the shed. This could possibly be the same type as the older grass. I could tear out the new sod and try to plant new grass using these old seeds. Have never planted new grass though. This is about a 3' by 6' space - Is this even enough seed? Could this yield better results?


Option 2) Take a patch of the old grass (from somewhere less visible/noticeable in the lawn) and try to replace the new sod with a patch of old grass. I'm not sure about the process of ripping out old established grass though and moving it to a new space though.

What do you guys think about these 2 options?


----------

